# Pumilio froglets: When/if should I remove?



## rulzunivrs (Nov 15, 2014)

I was trying to get a sense of when or even if I should remove a froglet from the parent's tank?
Thanks,
justin


----------



## Jjl (Feb 2, 2014)

Some folks leave them until they're half-grown (or until they're some predetermined OOTW age), and I've even talked to some breeders who remove them early on...A fair amount of people just leave them in until they see the parents showing aggression/dominance over the offspring. Sometimes the parents are civil toward froglets/juveniles, and sometimes they're jerks. Individual temperament is an important consideration. 

I recently had a baby morph out, and it started really tiny. I plan on leaving it in for at least a few months...


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Unless other factors come in to play (parent aggression, limited microfauna availability, etc.), I like to leave pumilio young in place for 2-3 months. Observation is key to determine when it's appropriate.


----------



## rulzunivrs (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks folks!
If the male is calling towards or following the froglet is it time to pull it? is that normal?


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

I agree with Dane,Leave them in with parents for 3 months or more.I feed the adults some ff"s first then feed some springtails a few minutes later after the adults are full so the little guys get some food! Good luck!


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I have grow out tubs seeded with springtails. I pull myfroglets and put them in the tubs. I also feed ff and springs a couple times a week.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

In the past I have kept the babies in with the parents anywhere from 3 months up to until they were starting to get too big for me to tell them apart from the parents. However, my offspring tend to be very male heavy in all my pumilio, so I have started to pull babies as soon as I see them. My hypothesis is that the females babies are dying at a young age either from mean moms or over aggressive males. My grow out tanks have self sustaining populations of springtails and I haven't lost any early pulls yet. I will let everyone know if my percentage of females increases this way.


----------



## rulzunivrs (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks all! I appreciate the reassurance.


----------

